# linux 2.6.24 iwiwifi support (Intel 4965AGN)

## molski

I've been trying to use the built in kernel drivers for my wireless. Just makes the administration easier when keeping up with the stable portage tree. But for the life of me I can't seem to compile it. No errors, just can't it actually to even start to compile.

I see the actual files in the source..

```
iwlwifi # pwd

/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo/drivers/net/wireless/

iiwlwifi # ls

Kconfig        iwl-3945-rs.h  iwl-4965-rs.c  iwl-channel.h   iwl-helpers.h  iwl-prph.h      iwlwifi.h

Makefile       iwl-3945.c     iwl-4965-rs.h  iwl-commands.h  iwl-hw.h       iwl-spectrum.h

iwl-3945-hw.h  iwl-3945.h     iwl-4965.c     iwl-debug.h     iwl-io.h       iwl3945-base.c

iwl-3945-rs.c  iwl-4965-hw.h  iwl-4965.h     iwl-eeprom.h    iwl-priv.h     iwl4965-base.c

iwlwifi # cat Makefile

obj-$(CONFIG_IWL3945)   += iwl3945.o

iwl3945-objs            = iwl3945-base.o iwl-3945.o iwl-3945-rs.o

obj-$(CONFIG_IWL4965)   += iwl4965.o

iwl4965-objs            = iwl4965-base.o iwl-4965.o iwl-4965-rs.o

```

No where in the kernel menuconfig I can find the drivers. (You would think they would be in Drivers/Networking/Wireless LAN). I even tried adding 'CONFIG_IWL4965=m' to my kernel config. I don't know why I'm banging my head on this issue, any ideas?

----------

## hoacker

You need the following kernel option

```

Networking  --->

  Wireless  --->

    <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

```

then you can select IWLWIFI:

```

Device Drivers  --->

  Network Device Support  --->

    Wireless Lan   --->

      <M> Intel Wireless WiFi 4965AGN

```

There's no use setting kernel options manually without setting the prerequisites, too. IWLWIFI needs mac80211.

----------

## dolney

Sometimes options are hidden by other config choices. Here's a way to find out:

find /usr/src/linux -name 'Kconfig' | xargs grep 'IWL4965'

In that file, you will find:

     config IWLWIFI

          bool "Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers"

          depends on PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && EXPERIMENTAL

You have to enable the "depends on" things to expose the IWLWIFI option. Further down, you will find that IWL4965 depends on IWLWIFI.

Bottom line, probably you just have to enable Networking->Networking Support->Wireless->Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211). Module is fine.

Then Device Drivers->Network device support->Wireless LAN->Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) is your WLAN_80211 dependency. Under that, you should find IWLWIFI a ways down.

----------

## molski

ahhh!

Got it. Thanks you two.

----------

## marjan

do you guys manage to get the 2.6.24's iwl4965 driver work?

there is another thread saying that this driver doesn't work

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-652367-highlight-iwl4965.html

p/s: I'm currently using 2.6.23 + emerged driver. It works great but it kinda troublesome when you need to re emerge the driver every time you compile your kernel

----------

## swimmer

iwl4965 in 2.6.24 simply works for me - activiating .n was a bit more tricky but is not a subject for everyone  :Wink: 

HTH

swimmer

----------

## EnvoyRising

As per this post, I've enabled MAC80211 but IWLWIFI still doesn't show up.

Heres the output from '/' IWLWIFI:

Symbol: IWLWIFI [=n]                                                    

  │ Prompt: Intel Wireless WiFi Link Drivers                                

  │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi/Kconfig:1                     

  │   Depends on: NETDEVICES && !S390 && PCI && MAC80211 && WLAN_80211 && E 

  │   Location:                                                             

  │     -> Device Drivers                                                   

  │       -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                       

  │         -> Wireless LAN                                                 

  │           -> Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11) (WLAN_80211 [=y])                 

  │   Selects: FW_LOADER    

Did I miss something?

----------

## majin_boy

@ EnvoyRising

Make sure you have the following set in your .config file

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

and most importantly

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

By enabling those, iwlwifi and mac80211 appeared in menuconfig for me.

----------

